# Paul Pierce: 'I'll probably be done with basketball' if Clips win 2016 NBA title



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> PLAYA VISTA, Calif. -- Paul Pierce says his 18th professional season will be his last if his new team, the Los Angeles Clippers, wins the 2016 NBA championship next June.
> 
> "If we win this year -- win a championship -- I'll probably be done with basketball, just to be honest," Pierce said at Clippers media day Friday. "It would be a dream -- to be home, to be able to carry the championship trophy down Manchester Boulevard -- it would be a dream come true. I'm excited for this moment."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...os-angeles-clippers-win-2016-nba-championship


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

so far, so good. their only real comp is the Warriors at this point.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

3% Chance of that happening. You'll retire with the one ring Jesus gave you, Paul.


----------

